

Facebook Will Disappear in 5 to 8 Years: Analyst - shill
http://www.cnbc.com/id/47674474

======
jcdrepair
This author is missing a few big points. First, Yahoo didn't make a move into
social until it was too late. Facebook is one of the biggest mobile apps.
Sure, they haven't figured out how to monetize it just yet but they are a huge
player in the space and have been for awhile.

Secondly, he/she completely ignores the fact that Google is making gobs and
gobs of money based on their initial web design. They may not ever make the
social transition but people are going to continue to search the web and
they'll be the top player. Same goes for Facebook - social media is here to
stay and they will be the big dog for a long time to come.

Lastly, portals pretty much just died. I don't see that happening with social
media in the next 5-8. So, once again, Facebook is going to remain relevant
for a long time.

